# Self employed sick pay



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi All

A client jsut asked me something that I dont know the answer to. My assesoria is away this week so I thought I would see if anyone here has the answer.

He has been self employed in Spain for about 7 or 8 months but the doctor has signed him off for a couple of months sick. He heard (and I think I have also) that if you are autonomo in Spain and paidf up you can claim from the social security payments if youa re sick. I know it isnt much but does anyone have the information? Also, if this is the case, am I right in thinking he would not need to contribute during the time he is sick?

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Only if you pay a monthly supplement to cover this. As far as I am aware you have to continue paying the monthly quota unless this has changed recently.


----------

